# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  لمحة تاريخيه للزعيم

## الشوق غلاب

*تعريف بالنادي:
يعتبر نادي المريخ الرياضي من أعرق واشهر الأندية الرياضية بالسودان على الإطلاق حيث يرجع تأريخ تأسيس النادي إلى الرابع عشر من شهر نوفمبر عام 1927م وقد كان في بداياته يحمل اسم (المسالمة) الذي تأسس عام 1908م أحد أحياء مدينة امدرمان العريقة قبل أن يتحول اسمه إلي المريخ تيمنا بالكوكب السماوي ويصبح نادياً قومياً يمثل السواد الأعظم من جماهير الشعب السوداني التي تدين له بالحب والوفاء.


المريخ والبطولات المحلية:
حقق المريخ بطولة أندية الدرجة الأولى 17 مرة منذ انطلاقتها في عام 1952م

حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل موسم 1971-1972م وفوزه بها مرة أخرى دون هزيمة وتعادل واحد 1973م وهو ما وصفته مجلة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا نيوز) بأنه إعجاز لا يتكرر إلا نادرا.

فاز ببطولة كأس السودان 23 مرة (أربعة عشر مرة في نسخته القديمة التي انطلت في منتصف الخمسينات وتسعة مرات في نسخته الجديدة التي انطلقت في العام 1990م.

فاز ببطولة دوري السودان ثمانية مرات.

فاز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز 5 مرات التي انطلقت في عام 1996م.

فاز بمعظم كؤوس المناسبات منها على سبيل المثال: كأس افتتاح استاد الخرطوم وكأس افتتاح استاد الموردة وكأس افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم، كأس الامبراطور هيلاسي لاسي، كأس الملك فيصل، كأس الرئيس ديوري هاماني ، كأس الرئيس شارماركي، كأس الرئيس كنيث كاوندا، كأس الرئيس عبد الناصر، كأس الدوق هرر، كأس الرئيس بوكاسا، كأس الصداقة الكورية ، كأس الاستفتاء، كأس الرئيس العراقي، كأس المجهود الحربي، بطولة الصداقة الدولية (المريخ والهلال – اريتريا – إثيوبيا) الكأس الذهبي افتتاح كهرباء سد مروي.


المريخ والبطولات الخارجية:

فاز بكأس شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) 1986م

فاز بكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1989م.

فاز ببطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا مرة أخرى 1994م.

فاز بكأس دبي الذهبي بعد تغلبه على الزمالك المصري عام 1987م.

فاز بكأس بطولة رمضان الدولية بالشارقة 1999م.

نال فضية بطولة الكونفدرالية 2007م.


المريخ وعلاقاته الخارجية:
المريخ ذو مبادئ وقيم على هديها يبني علاقاته ويوطد صلاته واكتسب شهرة واسعة من خلال الاهتمام بتطوير علاقاته الخارجية وله روابط مشجعين منتشرة في معظم الدول العربية تضم كوكبة من أبناء النادي ظلوا يلعبون دوراً مقدراً في دعم علاقات الأخوة والصداقة بين المريخ والأندية الخارجية.


المريخ والمناشط الثقافية:
يعتبر نادي المريخ أول نادي بالسودان يصدر صحيفة يومية (رياضية ثقافية) منذ عام 1964م، وينظم نادي المريخ برامج ثقافية ومسابقات سنوية وبرامج ترفيهية على مسرح النادي وبرامج خاصة بشهر رمضان المعظم من كل عام وتقدم فيه المحاضرات الدينية وحلقات التلاوة والتجويد وتحفيظ القران بمسجد النادي.


المريخ ولقب الزعيم:
لقب المريخ بالزعيم من جانب محبيه وذلك للأسباب الآتية:- 

· تأسس النادي في عام 1908 باسم المسالمة ثم تحول إلى المريخ في 14 نوفمبر 1927م (أي قبل شقيقة الهلال الذي تأسس عام 1930م).

· فاز في أول مباراة ديربي في العام 1934م بهدفين مقابل هدف للهلال (أحرز هدفي المريخ لاعبه الزين الشفيع) ومازال متفوق في مباريات الدريبي على نده التقليدي الهلال حتى تاريخ هذا اليوم.

· فاز بأول بطولة (كأس البلدية) 1934م بعد أن تغلب على بري بهدف (عوض ابوزيد) في المباراة الختامية.

· أول نادي سوداني ينشئ نادي واستاد وذلك عام 1962م.

· أول نادي سوداني يصدر صحيفة رياضية يومية وذلك عام 1964م.

· فاز على نده التقليدي الهلال ثمانية مرات على التوالي (ديربي ام درمان) وهذا الإنجاز لم يتكرر حتى الآن.

· أول نادي يفوز ببطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل 1971-1972م وهذا الإنجاز لم يتكرر حتى الآن.

· أول نادي سوداني يحقق بطولات إقليمية وقارية (سيكافا عامي 1986و1994م وكأس أفريقيا للكؤوس 1989م).

· فاز بأول مباراة ديربي تقام خارج الخرطوم (جوبا).

· حصد معظم كؤوس المناسبات التاريخية.

· أكثر فريق حصد للبطولات المحلية (كأس السودان – بطولة الدوري المحلي).

· أول نادي سوداني يدخل المناشط الأخرى بغير كرة القدم (السلة – الطائرة –الملاكمة).

· أول نادي سوداني ينشئ موقع على الانترنت .

· نال فضية البطولة الكونفدرالية 2007
*

----------


## yassirali66

*للتوثيق
شكرا الرائع الشوق غلاب
ارتاح دوما الي ما تكتب
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

للتوثيق
شكرا الرائع الشوق غلاب
ارتاح دوما الي ما تكتب



والله نفس الشعور يديك العافيه وتاكد كل ما يكتب عن الزعيم فهو جميل ورائع روعة الزعيم وشعب الزعيم لك ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكووووور اخي التوثيق غلاب
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

مشكووووور اخي التوثيق غلاب



 
مشكور عجبكوووووووووووووووو على المرور  الشوق غلاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توثيق رائع يالشوق غلاب ربنا يديك العافية
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور علي المعلومات الجميله 
فقط اتمني منك ان تتناولها بشي من التوسع والشرح لكل بطوله لان كل انجاز ومباراة في تاريخ الزعيم بالنسبه لنا في غاية الاهميه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مشكور على التوثيق 
 فالمريخ وطن كلما كتبت عنه رايت في نفسك التقصير 
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*توثيق راااااااااااااااااااااائع    والله  لكم التحية  يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## خالد ساني

*تسلم يا شوق علي هذه الروائع ولك مني تحيه بحجم انجازات الزعيم و في انتظار المذيد
*

----------


## الشلال بك

*الشوق غلاب
التوثيق رائع
اتمني ان تفرد لكل بطولة موضوع منفصل
المباريات - الأهداف - اللاعبين
شكراً لك علي هذا المجهود
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*مشكور شديد يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## العجب24

*مجهود رائع ومقدر 
*

----------

